

Android Fork Brings Froyo To 12 Smartphones - Garbage
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/09/01/0343231/Android-Fork-Brings-Froyo-To-12-Smartphones

======
fbnt
For what I understand it's all about an update to Cyanogen's Android 2.2 ROM.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but all the devices listed are already supporting
Android Froyo officially or unofficially by some time. I've been using my HTC
Desire with the HTC update to Froyo for a month now, it's not like it couldn't
run it before today.

~~~
compay
Well, AFAIK Cyanogenmod is the only way to run Froyo on the G1.

------
bconway
I updated my Incredible to Cyanogen 6 and am fairly impressed. I'm not a
Sense-hater, but there were a couple annoyances that got to me, and the
mostly-vanilla UI feels like how the phone was meant to be. The performance is
hard to beat, too.

~~~
sjs382
The lock screen of Vanilla Android is the only think keeping me with SenseUI.
I wish I could get the SenseUI lock screen on CM6. (Can I?)

~~~
bconway
You probably can add it. I know people removed the default lock screen from
Sense via package and file removals. Incidentally, the Sense lock screen was
one of the reasons I wanted to get away from it, the down-up motion kept
unlocking my phone in its sleeve (not an issue with left-right on the
default). The ability to silence the phone from the lock screen is another
feature I like about the default lock.

------
Qz
My HTC Incredible just prompted me to update to Froyo this morning...

~~~
tocomment
Is it staged? Mine hasn't been. Actually how would I know?

~~~
pragmatic
Yes it is staged.

If you don't want to wait: [http://www.droid-life.com/2010/08/31/manual-
update-droid-inc...](http://www.droid-life.com/2010/08/31/manual-update-droid-
incredible-to-android-2-2/)

I did this yesterday morning. No problems.

------
Estragon
My droid is saying it wants to update, even though I updated to Froyo manually
a couple of weeks ago. Is there a way to shut it up, or should I just let it
go ahead and do it?

~~~
drivebyacct2
No, Android knows when it needs to update and when it doesn't. Verizon had two
OTAs. The first contained Froyo. The second contains the Flash "accelerator"
and enables you to actually download it from the Market. Do the update, you
really do need it.

~~~
Estragon
Huh, I already have flash, too. But oh, well, here goes... worse case I'll
reinstall.

~~~
rbanffy
Please let us know if your phone survives ;-)

~~~
Estragon
Well, I'm back at the homescreen without obvious problems.

